# DSL unter SUSE 9.1 - DSL Karte wird nicht erkannt



## InFlame (14. Juni 2004)

*DSL Karte wird nicht erkannt - Karte Funktioniert mitleriweile, trotzdem problem*

Hallo,

NEUES PROBLEM UNTEN!

ich habe schon wieder ein Problem.
Und zwar bekommen wir heute eigentlich DSL, nur hab ich das Problem, dass die Fritz DSL Card nicht erkannt wird. Soweit ich mitbekommen habe, hat Linux ja auch Plug&Play (bei einer Netzwerkkarte ging es). Leider kam keine Meldung, dass eine neue Hardware erkannt wurde und ich finde die Karte auch nirgends. Also weder bei der DSL Einstellung noch in der Hardwareinfo.

Woran liegt das? Kann mir da jemand helfen? Was muss ich machen?

Schonmal 1000 Dank

IF


----------



## Sinac (14. Juni 2004)

Argh, warum extra ne Fritz DSL Karte? Ne normale Netzwerkkarte reicht doch für DSL. Wenn SuSE dir die Karte nicht anzeigt kann das mehrer Gründen haben:
Das Modul wird nicht geladen, das Modul ist nicht vorhanden, es gibt kein Modul für dieses Gerät, das Interface ist nicht aktiviert oder eingerichtet...

Ich hab keine Ahnung was die Karte so besonders macht, aber vielleicht läuft die mit dem Tulip Modul... Ansonsten hat AVM wohl langsam angefangen Linux zu supporten, schau mal auf der Website von denen ob du was findest.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Sinac (14. Juni 2004)

Oder hat die Karte den NTBBA mit integriert und kommt direkt an dem Splitter?


----------



## GFX-Händchen (14. Juni 2004)

Geh mal in Yast !
Falls du ein Handbuch hast, schau da mal rein!

Über Yast kannst du die Karte konfigurieren.

Wenn sie beim Start nicht erkannt wurde, könnte die Hardware-Erkennung ausgeschaltet sein. Die ist auch über Yast im Level-Editor soweit ichs jetzt auswendig weiss zu finden.
Bin jetzt nicht mit LInux online, sonst könnt ich nachschaun !


----------



## InFlame (14. Juni 2004)

@Sinac: Genau das ist es. Der Splitter wird direkt mit der Karte im Computer verbunden, somit entfällt das rumstehende Modem.

"Das Modul wird nicht geladen, das Modul ist nicht vorhanden, es gibt kein Modul für dieses Gerät, das Interface ist nicht aktiviert oder eingerichtet..."
und wie kann man das machen 
bin noch recht neu in sachen linux.

@ GFX-Händchen: na genau das ist ja das problem. im yast taucht keine dsl karte auf!


----------



## Sway (14. Juni 2004)

Ich hab grad keine Zeit zum suchen, hatte aber noch diesen Links bei meinen Favoriten. Vielleicht hilft dir da auf deren Seite etwas weiter.

http://www.avm.de/de/Service/AVM_Service_Portale/Linux/index.php3


[nachtrag]
Aus Linuxforen.de gibt es schon eine Menge Beiträge zu dem Thema, vielleicht hilft dir da der Suchenbutton weiter




mfg
Sven


----------



## InFlame (15. Juni 2004)

So, Problem gelöst.
Vielen Dank an alle Helfer!

Geholfen hat die Antwort von AVM.
Jeder der das selbe Problem hat, kann hier nachlesen wie es geht. 

http://www.avm.de/cgi-bin/portal?portal=linux&datei=Praxis_Tipps/suse_91_besonderheiten.html

Danke nochmal!


----------



## InFlame (15. Juni 2004)

Die Karte läuft mitlerweile, bekomm sogar eine Verbindung zu Arcor her. Allerdings stimmt da was irgendwie nicht. Denn irgendwie scheint die Verbindung alle paar Stunden gertennt zu werden. Manchmal ist nicht mal ne Stunde dazwischen! Und ich kann die Verbindung nur wieder herstellen, wenn ich bei kinternet erstmal auf "Stop" gehe und dann "Start" und dann per Konquerer eine Internetanfrage starte. Vorher geht garnix. Und das häkchen bei Dial-on-Demand ist gesetzt.
Warum funktioniert das nicht
BITTE HELFT MIR

Schonmal vielen vielen Dank


----------

